# Cats in season



## purpleone (Jan 23, 2009)

Ours is 10 months and having her first call. She came to call last Sunday night. It's been a week now, although she isn't rolling so much, but she is still putting her bum up.

How much longer does this go on for?


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

my female called for almost 2 weeks....hell....total hell lol


----------



## purpleone (Jan 23, 2009)

2 weeks!!! OMG.

It isn't as bad as it was a few days ago - she was treating my windowsill like a brothel, while 4 sets of beady eyed toms looked on through the glass. 
So, when she stops putting her bum up and paddling the carpet, it's safe to let her out again?

I will be spaying her soon. Just waiting on the HB confirmation letter to come through, so I can take her to the PDSA.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

purpleone said:


> 2 weeks!!! OMG.
> 
> It isn't as bad as it was a few days ago - she was treating my windowsill like a brothel, while 4 sets of beady eyed toms looked on through the glass.
> So, when she stops putting her bum up and paddling the carpet, it's safe to let her out again?
> ...


well no it isnt safe to let her out really, she should be spayed first...


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

agree with Vixxen, do not let her back out until spayed and healed hun xx there will always be a possibility that you miss something and she gets pregnant so please don't do it to her hunny x


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

My Belle has been calling on and off with maybe a 3-4 day break for last 2 months and took her to stud last monday and it knocked her off call (bloody typical) so she has stayed at the studs so hopefully she will come back on soon


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Hya

Our girl calls for around 5 days 'full on' but she can be 'brewing up' (as I call it) for a few days before.

D xx


----------



## Michelle83 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi all,My cats are also in season,an have been for over a month! It is highly annoying lol.I really dont want to get them spayed at the moment,there still young,Lucky there house cats..Altho it doesn't stop the males outside my back door:001_tt1: lol!

Thanks
Michelle x


----------

